# Transformers for $9.99



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Did anyone here get Transfomers today for $9.99? I was unlucky and didn't make it in time, well for one, I had t work, but still they were gone from the local Best Buy. Man I wish I could have gotten one of those...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i bought it a couple of months ago from wal-mart for $13 on DVD.

or were you talking about blu-ray?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

brant said:


> i bought it a couple of months ago from wal-mart for $13 on DVD.
> 
> or were you talking about blu-ray?


Whoa, I didn't finsh the poll in time and you where posting all over it. Yep, Blu Ray.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Already have it on HDDVD


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Already have it, but I did get the following Blu Ray titles today:

Planet Earth - $38
POTC Trilogy - $38
Die Hard Collection - $38
The Mummy - $9
The Mummy Returns - $9
The Hulk (ed norton) - $9


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Got it on HDDVD.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

waynebtx said:


> Already have it on HDDVD


Dito here


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Already gone when I got to BB.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

blu-ray walmart $15.00


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Already had 1 for me.....got 2 more as "stocking stuffers".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a combo player, and already had it on HDDVD... but for $9.99 I ordered a copy on Blu ray and already gave away my HD DVD version to someone else with an HD DVD player.

I didn't want to fight crowds, so I ordered online from Amazon last night.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I have a combo player, and already had it on HDDVD... but for $9.99 I ordered a copy on Blu ray and already gave away my HD DVD version to someone else with an HD DVD player.
> 
> I didn't want to fight crowds, so I ordered online from Amazon last night.


I should have done that this morning. I left the screen up for Mrs. Smiddy, but she suggested running by BB. It was too late...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Already have it on HD DVD, the only movie I would double, triple or hell in my case quadruple dip for is Terminator 2. (Have the French, UK and German HD DVD versions and have the Japanese Blu Ray Steelbook on pre order).


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Already have it on HD DVD, the only movie I would double, triple or hell in my case quadruple dip for is Terminator 2. (Have the French, UK and German HD DVD versions and have the Japanese Blu Ray Steelbook on pre order).


That's an interesting perspective...I like all the Shrek flicks but I'm not going to double up on them. I apparently don't like them as much as you like the Terminator 2 flick. I would however get the Blu Ray Transformers movie for $9.99 (if available) to double up however. Humm, maybe I need to change my avatar?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

smiddy said:


> That's an interesting perspective...I like all the Shrek flicks but I'm not going to double up on them. I apparently don't like them as much as you like the Terminator 2 flick. I would however get the Blu Ray Transformers movie for $9.99 (if available) to double up however. Humm, maybe I need to change my avatar?


I did it/will do it due to the difference in transfers and various extras included between each of them plus the fact the German HD DVD and Japanese are Steelbooks. At the time the domestic T2 Blu ray had what was/still is sub standard PQ.  Plus ordering the Japanese version also gave me a chance to preorder the Batman Anthology that is not yet available domestically.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Already have it on HD DVD, the only movie I would double, triple or hell in my case quadruple dip for is Terminator 2. (Have the French, UK and German HD DVD versions and have the Japanese Blu Ray Steelbook on pre order).


It is one of my rare doubles as well on HD DVD and Blu ray.....my motive was the different audio options on the 2 versions.

The video is identical, but the Blu Ray has updated codecs.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

You guys mention the updated nature of things...man I hope this all simmers down or we're all going broke due to new features all the time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> You guys mention the updated nature of things...man I hope this all simmers down or we're all going broke due to new features all the time.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

The only changes in Transformers is the added/updated audio codecs.

It looks/sounds spectacular in both HD DVD or Blu Ray.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Even though I already have it on HD/DVD
I was at a RedBox on Saturday.

They had it for $7 USED.
So I snagged it and put it in the same case as the HD-DVD.
That way I have it for both now.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

already have it via bittorrent.

I own the sd version, wanted the box.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The only changes in Transformers is the added/updated audio codecs.
> 
> It looks/sounds spectacular in both HD DVD or Blu Ray.


You forgot about how "AWESOME" it looks and sounds on Blu Ray at least according to Michael Bay. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will say though, this one's on the re-buy list for me, I did have it on HDDVD but didn't re-buy it right away. I suspect it will continue to come down in price until it should be easy to get for $12 anywhere.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will say though, this one's on the re-buy list for me, I did have it on HDDVD but didn't re-buy it right away. I suspect it will continue to come down in price until it should be easy to get for $12 anywhere.


It was available for the Black Friday sales at several locations for $9.99 on Blu Ray.

I thought I saw it for $11.99 on one of the Cyber Monday sales...but don't recall which stores had it at that price...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I will be purchasing it too, even though I missed out on the $9.99. According to Mrs. Smiddy, this was for 20 BDs at our local BB. So unless you were there at o'dark'thirty, you where out of luck. I hope Stuart and hdtvfan0001 are correct and prices come back down to less than $15...

I am getting fixated though on BluRay Discs at the moment and I've yet to dig out the new BD Player.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This post is just a little bit OT,but not too much.  
I stopped by two Wal-Mart locations in our area today.They currently have several (20-30) Blu-ray titles priced from $10-$14.99.Some of the titles that I saw in this price range were:
Terminator 2 - $10
Predator - $10
The Road Warrior - $14.99
Young Guns - $10
The Fugitive - $14.99
The Shining - $14.99
Out For Justice - $10
Under Siege 2 - $10
They also had the first 3 Rambo BR's priced at $10 each.

I haven't checked Wal-Mart's site to see if they have dropped their prices yet.These prices were in stores.Thought I would give folks a heads up on the find.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> This post is just a little bit OT,but not too much.
> I stopped by two Wal-Mart locations in our area today.They currently have several (20-30) Blu-ray titles priced from $10-$14.99.Some of the titles that I saw in this price range were:
> Terminator 2 - $10
> Predator - $10
> ...


I like all of the Pirates of the Caribbean and they are all $19.99 at Best Buy. That beats the box set which is going for $69.99... They also have Cars and Ratatoui (spelling?) for $19.99 and the two disc sets are $45.99 so it is better to buy the seperates at this point.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I like all of the Pirates of the Caribbean and they are all $19.99 at Best Buy. That beats the box set which is going for $69.99... They also have Cars and Ratatoui (spelling?) for $19.99 and the two disc sets are $45.99 so it is better to buy the seperates at this point.


I have not paid over $17.99 for any Blu ray disk to date....if you really shop, keep track of prices.....paying $20+ is not necessary. It may mean you have to wait or shop around certain titles....but you can get these deals if you look for them.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have not paid over $17.99 for any Blu ray disk to date....if you really shop, keep track of prices.....paying $20+ is not necessary. It may mean you have to wait or shop around certain titles....but you can get these deals if you look for them.


I keep telling myself that...I'm waiting, no doubt. I would think that at some point they should rival DVD on price. Time will tell.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Count me as one who doesn't want to pay over $20 for Blu-ray titles unless they are of lasting interest. I'm going slowly on acquiring new Blu'ray movies, choosing instead to rent them (currently from Blockbuster, but I'v been thinking of joining Netflix).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I finally got my Amazon order with the $9.99 Blu Transformers today. It was on backorder, but even still that didn't take too long.

While we're on the topic of saving money...

This week at Target they had a deal where if you bought 4 12-pks of Pepsi product ($3.75 per pack) you get a free $5 gift card. I made two different trips (drank a lot of Pepsi this week) and now have $10 in gift cards for Target.

I'm thinking I'll head up there on Tuesday to pick up my Dark Knight Blu from them since no one seems to have it any cheaper than $23.99 and I can cut $10 off that with my gift cards.

These are really free, since I did need the Pepsi!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I like all of the Pirates of the Caribbean and they are all $19.99 at Best Buy. That beats the box set which is going for $69.99... They also have Cars and Ratatoui (spelling?) for $19.99 and the two disc sets are $45.99 so it is better to buy the seperates at this point.


As someone else mentioned, just look around. Deals can be had. I bought The Pirates Trilogy for $32 last week. Also bought the Die Hard set and Planet Earth for $32 each.

I'm averaging about $14 per Blu Ray disc so far. I did buy Wanted, Prince Caspian and Hancock this week for $19, but I didn't want to wait to watch those particular titles and never found a good pre-order on them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I finally got my Amazon order with the $9.99 Blu Transformers today. It was on backorder, but even still that didn't take too long.
> 
> While we're on the topic of saving money...
> 
> ...


It's true the gift cards were free, but I never factor gift cards into the price of a purchase, because those gift cards could be used for something else. Now, it does erase a bit of the sting, but I would still consider that to be $24 spent on that movie (especially if you're tracking that info, which I do).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> It's true the gift cards were free, but I never factor gift cards into the price of a purchase, because those gift cards could be used for something else. Now, it does erase a bit of the sting, but I would still consider that to be $24 spent on that movie (especially if you're tracking that info, which I do).


Normally I would treat it as you do... but at the beginning of the week I was completely dry of beverages in my kitchen... so I had to go buy Pepsi anyway... and Target at the time had the best available local deal for the drinks I wanted... so this week I would have bought the Pepsi at the asking price even without the gift cards. So for this week only, the gift cards are like freebies for me since I could just as well have went to the grocery store and bought Pepsi at the same price and not gotten the extra gift cards.

If it weren't for all that, I'd agree with you. For a similar but different note... I was due $20 back from Discover so I redeemed that for a $25 Border's gift card instead of just applying the $20 back to my Discover card balance. BUT since Borders is often higher priced, that "extra" $5 might not be extra... so I plan on waiting for a good sale on something before redeeming that one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In actuality....my standard practice is to fine the lowest price wherever I can locally (which gives me about 9-10 viable options), and then buy at Best Buy with the price-match option. That gives me my rewards points, and still the lowest prices. On occasion, if there's a special sale whereby no one has a lower price, I'll order from Amazon.

Rule of thumb here on this end is that if I cannot get the BD disk for less than $18, I'll just wait until I can.

Honestly....with about 48-50 BD now...I average paying about $15.50.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In actuality....my standard practice is to fine the lowest price wherever I can locally (which gives me about 9-10 viable options), and then buy at Best Buy with the price-match option. That gives me my rewards points, and still the lowest prices. On occasion, if there's a special sale whereby no one has a lower price, I'll order from Amazon.
> 
> Rule of thumb here on this end is that if I cannot get the BD disk for less than $18, I'll just wait until I can.
> 
> Honestly....with about 48-50 BD now...I average paying about $15.50.


Best Buy will do this eh? Thanks, I'm going to start calling you my Smart Friend Julian now.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

And don't forget the Warner Home Video option especially when you can find those discount codes floating around. Even though in some states they tax, sometimes the final price is cheaper than Amazon. Though you need to spend at least $50 for free shipping. There is a code floating around for 20% off plus FREE shipping. it's good till Christmas Day.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Best Buy will do this eh? Thanks, I'm going to start calling you my Smart Friend Julian now.


They've done it for years.......but they'll only match local places...not the Web....

Quite honestly...between Walmart, Fry's, and some other places here....I get some good price-matches, and the BB store almost never even bothers to check anyway...but I'm prepared if they do.....that's a good way to rack up some frequent buyer points there as well.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They've done it for years.......but they'll only match local places...not the Web....
> 
> Quite honestly...between Walmart, Fry's, and some other places here....I get some good price-matches, and the BB store almost never even bothers to check anyway...but I'm prepared if they do.....that's a good way to rack up some frequent buyer points there as well.


Yep, gotta love that.

I just noticed that Transformers is back ordered too at BB. How does that work on back ordered items?


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

No. I have it on HD DVD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Yep, gotta love that.
> 
> I just noticed that Transformers is back ordered too at BB. How does that work on back ordered items?


When it comes it...tell them about the price match with whatever you had for a price at that time. I only had to do it once, but they honored it.

I have Transformers on HD DVD and Blu Ray both. The only difference is that the BD audio codecs are a bit newer versions, but the difference in the video in non-existent - they are both stellar.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> And don't forget the Warner Home Video option especially when you can find those discount codes floating around. Even though in some states they tax, sometimes the final price is cheaper than Amazon. Though you need to spend at least $50 for free shipping. There is a code floating around for 20% off plus FREE shipping. it's good till Christmas Day.


Try the following code for the 20% off and free shipping,if you're shopping at WB's site:
*MYHOLS*
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Amazon has a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" Blu-ray discs deal going on at the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000318691&tag=blurayhome-20

172 titles are available to choose from.
Offer ends 12/17/08.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Amazon has a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" Blu-ray discs deal going on at the following link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000318691&tag=blurayhome-20
> 
> ...


To expand further on this deal,the following link will go to the "All Titles" pages for the Amazon sale.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000318691


----------

